# Do you answer "unavailable" caller ID calls?



## Killian (Oct 23, 2005)

Do you answer calls from numbers you don't recognize or numbers that come up on caller ID as "unavailable"?

I kind of have a fear of unknown phone numbers (i never answer) and was wondering what the "norm" is for answering these kind of calls.

Actually I am beginning to absolutely hate my cell phone...i freak out when it rings, i feel guilty if a friend calls and i just put it in voice mail...i feel like i can never escape people sometimes....


----------



## archaic (Jan 16, 2006)

Nope. And I rarely answer them on my phone if they're not in my phone book even if I think I recognize the number.


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

I rarely answer unknown or private numbers unless they're on my cell.


----------



## BeNice (Jan 2, 2004)

I tend not to answer numbers I don't recognize. There are certian people that may be calling my house that I really don't want to talk to.


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

The phone calls are almost never for me, unless it's my dad, that's the only time I pick it up. I usually keep my ringer off all the time anyway, since the noise always startles me. My mom never picks it up unless she recognizes the number, which is really annoying because we have to sit there listening to the phone ring, and somtimes even if it is people she knows it will say "unknown number".


----------



## Urkidding (Oct 12, 2005)

No, because it usually ends up being a salesperson.


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

I answer every call no matter what because I'm paranoid that it might be really important. ops


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I don't answer ANY calls. 

Apparently someone called for me a few days ago. My brother handed me the phone to speak to this person; I don't know why, because he knows that I avoid everyone. On the other end of the line was a man whose native language was obviously either Hindi or Urdu asking me if I wanted to consolidate my loans into one easy payment. So.. there you go. That was the first time in numerous years that I've spoken on the phone to someone of no relation to me.


----------



## Inturmal (Jan 15, 2006)

I don't have caller ID, and don't answer the phone unless I'm expecting a call. If it's important, then they can leave a message, and I call them back.

When I did have caller ID, I never answered numbers I didn't know.


----------



## clenched_fist (Jan 4, 2004)

_I never answer the phone when my caller ID says unknown name/unknown number or any 800 numbers call they are almost always telemarkers.

But I'll answer the phone if there is no name and a number I don't recognize._


----------



## nitarose2 (Nov 18, 2003)

Nope, unless I know the number, then I don't pick up the phone.


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

My parents number comes up as unavailable so I have to pick up. I don't get any telemarketers anymore since using the telemarketer call screener.


----------



## Laura (Nov 12, 2003)

...


----------



## Becky (Nov 5, 2003)

if it's unavailable or restricted then I don't answer.


----------



## Bon (Dec 24, 2005)

Very rarely, if I'm expecting a call at a certain time and it shows up as "Unavailable" sure I do.

I live in a small(er) town, my last name is unique, I get calls for my exes ex wife, bill collectors, I can't convince them I'm not her......so, I just don't answer.


----------



## Futures (Aug 27, 2005)

I don't have a cellphone or caller ID on my house phone.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

I don't have caller ID, so every call is a surprise just like in the old days!


----------



## LoveThySelf (May 19, 2006)

I never answer them because they are usually people asking me to donate money to this or that, or calling to collect money from the woman that had my number 4 years ago. No thanks....


----------



## sslhea (Sep 30, 2005)

How do I block calls from coming in? I want to stop a mortgage company from calling me with their recorded messages!


----------



## Dove (Mar 14, 2005)

No, because they're always those telemarketer-type people. Argh, I get SO many each day.


----------



## LibertadIlusoria (Dec 11, 2005)

No, unless I'm expecting my mom to call from her cell phone around that time. I don't even answer calls that I know who it is if it's not going to be for me (and it never is). If it's important, they'll leave a message.


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

semi-stalled said:


> How do I block calls from coming in? I want to stop a mortgage company from calling me with their recorded messages!


I always get those calls. I paid my mortgage off in 2001. So quit calling me about refinancing. Once this guy called about me refinancing my student loan. I had a good laughed. My parents paid for my schooling. I have no loans, so quit calling me.


----------



## RMJS (Jun 9, 2005)

Yep. I answer regardless.


----------



## Fireflylight (Sep 2, 2004)

If the number doesn't look familiar, I don't answer it.


----------



## green and lonely (May 29, 2006)

I don't answer the phone at home. That's what I get paid to do at work. :b


----------

